# What exactly is a no brainer?



## Tyll (Aug 4, 2018)

Doesn't "no brainer" mean that people turn off their brain and just go for it no matter if it's sensible or not? If so, why do people use the term as if that's a good thing?


----------



## d.healey (Aug 4, 2018)

Tyll said:


> Doesn't "no brainer" mean that people turn off their brain and just go for it no matter if it's sensible or not? If so, why do people use the term as if that's a good thing?


and organic means carbon based. People don't use words properly


----------



## rrichard63 (Aug 4, 2018)

Tyll said:


> Doesn't "no brainer" mean that people turn off their brain and just go for it no matter if it's sensible or not? If so, why do people use the term as if that's a good thing?


That's not the way I hear it. More like, "this decision is so obvious that no brain power is required to make it".


----------



## Glenn Broersma (Aug 4, 2018)

Almost no brain needed to make that decision I guess.


----------



## chillbot (Aug 4, 2018)

Spectrasonics.


----------



## kitekrazy (Aug 4, 2018)

Tyll said:


> Doesn't "no brainer" mean that people turn off their brain and just go for it no matter if it's sensible or not? If so, why do people use the term as if that's a good thing?



For me it's impulse buy.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Aug 4, 2018)

Spitfire everything bundle


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Aug 4, 2018)

I love the double meaning of it.


----------



## tmhuud (Aug 4, 2018)

Some sort of Zombie I believe.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 4, 2018)

https://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/no-brainer.html


----------



## RCsound (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## LamaRose (Aug 4, 2018)

"My vote counts."


----------



## mc_deli (Aug 8, 2018)

Blind faith


----------



## Robo Rivard (Aug 8, 2018)

Eduardo Tarilonte.


----------



## ein fisch (Aug 8, 2018)

Dj khaled


----------



## Mornats (Aug 9, 2018)

rrichard63 said:


> That's not the way I hear it. More like, "this decision is so obvious that no brain power is required to make it".



This is what it used to mean but now marketers have started using it so it now means "here's our latest promotion".


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 9, 2018)

Blues in any key.


----------



## R. Soul (Aug 9, 2018)

What is a no-brainer?


----------



## Jaap (Aug 9, 2018)

Trump


----------



## leon chevalier (Aug 9, 2018)

Me ?


----------



## SchnookyPants (Aug 9, 2018)

Tyll said:


> Doesn't "no brainer" mean that people turn off their brain and just go for it no matter if it's sensible or not? .....



That's like saying calling someone a "_Space Cadet_" means they're an astronaut.


----------



## toowrongfoo (Aug 9, 2018)

No brainer used to mean an act that is equivalent to an act that should be carried out. Now, it has no meaning. 

Now=nothing

Past=good deal that you can afford but now equals caution.

good luck.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Aug 10, 2018)

Oy vey x 1


----------



## Parsifal666 (Aug 10, 2018)

East West Hollywood Strings and Brass Diamond, Symphonic Choirs Platinum.

Chris Hein Woodwinds (I'm prepared to throw in Berlin once I stop being a bum and buy the darn thing lol!).

Half jokes aside, I don't think anything should really be a no-brainer, not just because it can potentially threaten one's security, relationships, etc. but because such non-thought can be addictive. I know because I've been there; in 2015 I bought 20 synth and 15 sample libraries and didn't need 30 of them. I was in such debt I had to default and now can't get another credit card for I have no idea how long. My girl was really crushed...she's been there for me so many times it's ridiculous, but even she had perfectly understandable limits and ended up devastated to see all the extra charges, most of which were made because I was on the forums a lot and felt I would get nowhere without the goods solicited (of course, I take complete responsibility for my irresponsibiity).


----------



## Mike Fox (Aug 10, 2018)

Tyll said:


> Doesn't "no brainer" mean that people turn off their brain and just go for it no matter if it's sensible or not? If so, why do people use the term as if that's a good thing?


I think it means you don't have a brain If you don't "go for it".


----------



## VSTBuzz (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## mikeleon1551 (Aug 12, 2018)

VSTBuzz said:


>



Ohhh you got me when I was on the lookout for some big drums a while back. Drum Circle and Taiko 2 are some rad libraries I was very lucky to get deals on...


----------



## Parsifal666 (Aug 12, 2018)

Mike Fox said:


> I think it means you don't have a brain If you don't "go for it".



And/or it simply doesn't require thought.


----------



## toowrongfoo (Aug 15, 2018)

SchnookyPants said:


> Oy vey x 1



Indeed, click.


----------



## starise (Aug 21, 2018)

I see this term a lot in relation to deals on the web. Waves plugins really get me. That 29.00 offer just jumps out and bites me. I mean , if it was at one time **** and it's now 29.00 why not? The sales 8dio are having right now are amazing on some of that stuff. In truth, if they tell you it was at one time **** amount of money that doesn't mean they sold at that. I think Waves is a good deal though as are those recent 8dio deals. I have almost all of the waves plugins now.

I am kinda picky about my sample libraries. I don't do any of it for pay and most of what I need or want to do can be done with what I have now. Not to mention my disk space is beginning to fill up. This means that I'll need to invest in another SSD. I love to look and occasionally buy though.

I will say the habit beats being hooked on cocaine or bar hopping all night. The worst thing that could happen is I make some more horrible junk to put on the servers at soundcloud.


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 21, 2018)

I buy way too much at "no brainer" prices that I don't use in the end. But I am getting better at not buying any more straight out synths or electronic drum kits, since I don't use the ones I have. It was really hard not grabbing 2nd Sense's Wiggle for about $10 recently. Great deal! But really? They are all noise makers to me - more than one is useless, and I probably have 6. 

It is an addiction though. And if they give me inspiration to write something, I think it is worthwhile. And that new 8dio offering is looking good....


----------



## premjj (Aug 21, 2018)

"The Black Octopus Sound Octosale is here and it is an absolute no brainer of a deal."

- Mail from ADSR.

8 packs for $8?


----------



## kitekrazy (Aug 21, 2018)

premjj said:


> "The Black Octopus Sound Octosale is here and it is an absolute no brainer of a deal."
> 
> - Mail from ADSR.
> 
> 8 packs for $8?



I fall for those more than anything. Bought it.


----------



## kitekrazy (Aug 21, 2018)

starise said:


> I see this term a lot in relation to deals on the web. Waves plugins really get me. That 29.00 offer just jumps out and bites me. I mean , if it was at one time **** and it's now 29.00 why not? The sales 8dio are having right now are amazing on some of that stuff. In truth, if they tell you it was at one time **** amount of money that doesn't mean they sold at that. I think Waves is a good deal though as are those recent 8dio deals. I have almost all of the waves plugins now.
> 
> I am kinda picky about my sample libraries. I don't do any of it for pay and most of what I need or want to do can be done with what I have now. *Not to mention my disk space is beginning to fill up.* This means that I'll need to invest in another SSD. I love to look and occasionally buy though.
> 
> I will say the habit beats being hooked on cocaine or bar hopping all night. The worst thing that could happen is I make some more horrible junk to put on the servers at soundcloud.



Then you hear disk space is cheap. It always is until you have to buy it.


----------



## premjj (Aug 22, 2018)

kitekrazy said:


> I fall for those more than anything. Bought it.



Sale has been extended. Worth biting the bullet? 

I don't do electronic music though so wondering if I fall for the $1 a pack low price and hope to find some usable sounds or let it pass. 

I also recall that someone had recommended me Black Octopus here, sometime back, for a one off EDM type track I was doing. 

What say?


----------



## kitekrazy (Aug 23, 2018)

premjj said:


> Sale has been extended. Worth biting the bullet?
> 
> I don't do electronic music though so wondering* if I fall for the $1 a pack *low price and *hope to find some usable sounds* or let it pass.
> 
> ...



Anything is usable if you force yourself to it. If you let it pass there are plenty more out there.


----------



## premjj (Aug 24, 2018)

kitekrazy said:


> Anything is usable if you force yourself to it. If you let it pass there are plenty more out there.



Totally agree with you there. But was also wondering whether these packs had some hidden gems and weren't instead being offered at a discount because of not being up to the mark.

The sale's over now though.


----------



## premjj (Aug 24, 2018)

The current 5 Euro deal for Ozone Elements 8 might be a candidate for the no-brainer tag though. 

If not for the Elements version then it could provide a cheaper upgrade path later on to Ozone Standard/Advanced.


----------



## kitekrazy (Aug 24, 2018)

premjj said:


> The current 5 Euro deal for Ozone Elements 8 might be a candidate for the no-brainer tag though.
> 
> If not for the Elements version then it could provide a cheaper upgrade path later on to Ozone Standard/Advanced.



It is. I went up to Advance and they made an upgrade pricing mistake, they decided not to fix it. I know I got it for under $150.


----------



## AdamAlake (Aug 24, 2018)

VI-Control - Linguistics Enthusiasts.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Aug 24, 2018)

If you have to ask what a “no brainer” is........


----------



## MarcelM (Aug 24, 2018)

Desire Inspires said:


> If you have to ask what a “no brainer” is........



yah! then he gets stupid comments like the one from you,right?

pfft


----------



## toowrongfoo (Sep 2, 2018)

How could something so benign harbor so much bad will?

Get a life.


----------

